# update or install kdelibs4 4.8.4



## robbtek (Jun 22, 2012)

I tried to update/install kdelibs4 4.8.4 on my freebsd9-64bit 9.0-RELEASE-p3 but this does not work. I've updated all kde* ports and have no qt3* ports installed.


```
cd /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs4/
make install

...
Linking CXX shared library ../lib/libkdecore.so
cd /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs4/work/kdelibs-4.8.4/build/kdecore && /usr/local/bin/cmake -E cmake_link_script
 CMakeFiles/kdecore.dir/link.txt --verbose=1
/usr/local/bin/g++47  -fPIC -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Woverloaded-virtual -fno-threadsafe-statics
 -fvisibility=hidden -Werror=return-type -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -O2 -DNDEBUG -DQT_NO_DEBUG
  -rpath=/usr/lib:/usr/local/lib -lc -shared -Wl,-soname,libkdecore.so.7 -o ../lib/libkdecore.so.7.0.1
....
cal/lib/libfam.so -Wl,-rpath,/usr/local/lib/qt4:/usr/local/lib:::::::::::::::::::: 
cd /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs4/work/kdelibs-4.8.4/build/kdecore && /usr/local/bin/cmake -E
 cmake_symlink_library ../lib/libkdecore.so.7.0.1 ../lib/libkdecore.so.7 ../lib/libkdecore.so
/usr/local/bin/cmake -E cmake_progress_report /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs4/work/kdelibs-4.8.4/build/CMakeFiles
  11 12 13 14 15 16
[ 23%] Built target kdecore
1 error
*** Error code 2
1 error
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs4.
```


----------

